# Connecticut Trooper Kenneth Hall



## HKphooey (Sep 3, 2010)

Trooper Kenneth Hall, a 22-year veteran, was in his parked cruiser writing an infraction around 4 p.m. after pulling over another vehicle on the northbound side of I-91. At that time, a pickup truck slammed into the back of his cruiser and then struck the other vehicle that Hall had pulled over.

RIP.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 3, 2010)

.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2010)

.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 3, 2010)

Trooper First Class Kenneth R. Hall 
*Connecticut State Police
Connecticut*
End of Watch: Thursday, September 2, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 22 years
*Badge Number:* 1231
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, September 2, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper Kenny Hall was killed when his patrol car was struck as he was issuing a summons on I-91.

Trooper Hall had stopped a vehicle on I-91 for an infraction and was in  his patrol car writing a summons when it was struck by a passing  vehicle.  The patrol car was pushed into the vehicle he had stopped and  Trooper Hall was trapped inside for 45 minutes.

Trooper Hall was transported to Baystate Medical Center where he died from his injuries.

Trooper Hall had served with the Connecticut State Police for 22 years.  He is survived by his wife and four children.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 3, 2010)

.


----------

